# offer letters of previous companies



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Hello Expats,

On which stage do we need offer letters of all previous companies?

anyways, I don't require offer letters for ACS Assessment though.

any info is appreciated.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

We should require offer letters while lodging EOI and after that once you receive invitation, need to upload the same in DIAC website also


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

When I checked all my docs, I found that I'm missing with offer letter of my first employer.. What should be done in that case?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> When I checked all my docs, I found that I'm missing with offer letter of my first employer.. What should be done in that case?


Contact your first employer and request them to provide the offer letter. Search in your system and email folders, you may find scan copy or some photocopy of the same. Provide the details of it to first employer, they will provide the offer letter


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> When I checked all my docs, I found that I'm missing with offer letter of my first employer.. What should be done in that case?


You do not need an offer letter as long as you can prove your employment with the company with the help of payslips, form-16, reference letter and bank statements.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Reference Letters + Payslips (Or Salary Deposits in Bank Account) are enough as proof to DIAC.


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

What exactly are Reference Letters?

Payslips - I don't have them....

My bank account is not active now where employer deposited the salary during the tenure i worked with them..


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

My response in bold. 



alwaysonnet said:


> What exactly are Reference Letters?
> *Reference letters are normally issued by employers when you resign. The letter provides information regarding your work at the organisation. It usually lists down details regarding your Tenure, Designation, Salary, Roles and Responsibilities.
> 
> If you do not have this, it would be a good idea to go back to your ex-employer and ask for the same and they are obligated to provide if you were relieved in a formal way. I went back to all my past employers and requested for the same and I have no problems whatsoever getting it from them. Infact, I myself prepared the reference letters and the employers printed it on their letterhead and signed it for me. *
> ...


*What documents do you have currently if you do not have any of the required documents*


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

This is the case only with my first employer

1) I have 'only' relieving letter with me.

2) Pay slip's - I don't have them.

Not a problem with rest of the employers, I have all the offer letters, relieving letters, pay slips to prove my employment with them.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> This is the case only with my first employer
> 
> 1) I have 'only' relieving letter with me.
> 
> ...


First of all Reference Letters can be obtained anytime.

Next if you do not have payslips or Bank Records, then you can talk to the company and companies do save internal records of their expenditures and salary processes. In that case an excerpt of your record from their repository may get the job done.


----------

